# Pic of PA bear



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

My buddies security cam caught this one sneaking up his driveway...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no reference to compare to on that picture but that thing looks huge.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

That is a big bearrrrr! WOW! [email protected]


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

P.a. Has Some Of The Biggest Bear In The Country..espescially Around That Honeymoon Town In Eastern P.a.////


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> There is no reference to compare to on that picture but that thing looks huge.


No doubt there man!! How would you like to walk up on him going into your tree stand on a cold dark morning!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

For the most part they say that black bears are not aggressive, which is a good thing. The biggest risk one would have is if they found themselves in between momma and her cubs. Other than that they are more apt to flee the scene. I think it would be pretty neat to get to see one in the wild.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

When i lived in Western NY i saw some bears, but none as big as the one in the pic i posted. I thought a few OGFers would get a kick out of the pic...AJ

ps-i think i know what "honeymoon" town your talking about ARGEE, but my bud lives near Warren Pa, near the NY border. In the old days when you bought a NY deer tag, a bear tag came with it. I've been in Ohio for a while now and am unsure of what the current program is...


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

The Poconos In Pa Is The Place I Was Thinking About Having Big Bears


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I wondered which town you were talking about? Virginville before the wedding, could be Paradise, the ever popular Intercourse or if things arn't working well there's Blue Ball...all real names of towns in PA


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

That is a huge bear. What a great picture, thanks for sharing it.

I have seen a few black bears in the wild and was lucky enough to harvest one last year. I say that anyone who harvests a PA black bear had luck involved. 

About ten years ago while hunting in Pa, I was moving along through some laurel thickets and came to a large downed tree. As I crossed the tree, I took a few steps and a bear came charging from the base of the tree and right at me. I tried to swing the gun to defend myself, but my feet got tangled up in the laurel and I fell down. The bear went by me within a few feet and dissappeared into the laurel. I about urinated on myself. The bear was simply trying to get away from me and I happened to be on the only spot that was open enough to even move. I know from firsthand experience that black bears will always run from humans in a wild setting.

I also own a video produced by the Pennsylvania Game Commission. It features nationally recognized wildlife biologist Dr. Gary Ternant. In one part of the video, he goes to a den with a mother and cubs inside. The opening is only about one square foot. He reaches inside and pulls out one of the cubs for radio tagging. That takes some big ones! As he reaches inside to get another, the mother comes flying out of the opening and down the side of the mountain out of site. Black bears will always run from humans in a wild setting, cub defense is a grizzly trait not a black bear trait believe it or not. I was very shocked when I first saw that video and heard those words spoken by Dr. Ternant. I still wouldn't reach into any den.

So as for Buddy Punk's comment about running into that big boy on your way to the tree stand...it would be a dream come true for me.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

They will run from you most times but if they are hungry and need to fatten up for the winter and natural food is scarce....

My buddy and I took a canoe trip at Quetico (sp?) in Ontario a few years back in September. Their was a drought and the bears had very few berries to eat. We got hit the 1st and 3rd nights. Second time we were sleeping on top of the tent and the bear knocked over my buddies rod that had a tiny torpedo on it. Bear was about 5 feet from us, all you could see was the outline. He tore down our food bag and went off into the brush to eat. He advanced several times through the night back towards us to look for more food. We had several standoffs with him at about 20 feet all the while hearing another one across the channel crunch brush and pop his jaws. Our bear finally bit into the bag of cajun seasoning we had brought and crashed into the water hacking and wheezing. Not a fun night, 2 guys armed with a camp axe and a buck knife and 2 mini mag lites vs. a hungry and determined bear. I think we burned every scrap of wood on that little island!

Had to cut the trip short and paddle out 16 miles on no sleep and no food. Still one of the best trips ever though!

We had done our cooking 300 yards down the bank and left the scraps and utensils there. I don't think it really mattered that year. Several groups had problems with the bears.


----------

